# Bandsaw Laser Line



## Sshire (Aug 19, 2013)

Bandsaw Laser

I've had this laser line module hanging around the shop for a few months and decided today was the day to make use of it. Dug into the small pieces of aluminum bin and did a COC of a "design."

I got the $15.00 laser line module from Amazon. Ebay probably has them also.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EDN5NB6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


A few hours got it done.

















I have it calibrated to the arm-locked-up position. 2-AA batteries in a case with an on-off switch.
The SHCSs on the front are the calibration screws. They just pivot the laser module holder and lock it in place.


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Aug 20, 2013)

Excellent adaptation, Stan!  That'll be a big help for sure.

Todd


----------



## gus (Aug 20, 2013)

Well done and at a very cost effective price.

Wished I could wind the clock back to 1995. Had to buy a laser to align air receiver shell main seams to guide auto Sub-arc welding head. Cost me a Bomb---------US$3000.


----------



## Shopguy (Aug 20, 2013)

That, sir is one useful idea. Thm:
Certainly makes lining up the cut a lot easier.
Going to be a priority project in my shop.
Thanks for posting.
Ernie J


----------



## MachineTom (Aug 20, 2013)

If I read this correctly, it only works accurately when the saw is in a certain position, how repeatable is that position?


----------



## Sshire (Aug 20, 2013)

Tom
The position is held by a spring-loaded taper pin. I aligned it so the line was on top of the blade. It returns there each time. Close enough.


----------



## surfside (Aug 21, 2013)

I am not really a serious type of machinist but I'm into it however I am not familiar yet with some tools and stuff and some technical topics. My question is how does a laser line module work? What does it do?


----------



## ConductorX (Aug 21, 2013)

surfside said:


> I am not really a serious type of machinist but I'm into it however I am not familiar yet with some tools and stuff and some technical topics. My question is how does a laser line module work? What does it do?



Most lasers project a dot like a laser pointer.  The line laser level will project a line.  If you are hanging pictures and your wife wants them all in a straight level line you project the line on the wall and use the line to hang the pictures.  Your wife will think you are a genius and you won't have pencil marks on the wall.

"G"


----------



## surfside (Aug 22, 2013)

I got it now. Thanks for the explanation. It's way better that the normal thing I do for marks .


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 4, 2013)

Stan. Thanks for the idea.  My laser line module arrived last Saturday.  Because of vision problems I got a higher power green module rather than the cheaper red ones. Really no more expensive, just had to wait for it to arrive from China. I made a temporary mount to see how it would work.  Works very well.  

I have it mounted on a Roll In Bandsaw so a few differences than yours.  First off I need to make a chip proof housing as it needs to be inside the upper housing with the upper wheel.  Lots of chips there.  

Second I know that a simple switch means that the battery will be dead every other time I use it.  I am terrible about turning off things and a push button will not work as I need one hand to position stock and one hand to clamp. So an adjustable time delay relay is ready to mount up.  Push the button once and the light stays on on for a minute or what ever time I decide on.  

Lastly I have ordered a different laser module that produces a cross hair pattern.  I use the bandsaw for contouring and, again because of vision problems, I have no depth perception and can not tell where the edge of the blade is compared to the material.  So the lines will converge at the cutting edge of the blade.  I would like to have two more  lines at 45 degrees to the primary ones so I could see the lines converge on the material as I approach the blade.  I could not find a suitable module or lens to do this. I may use both the cross and line laser modules at the same time to accomplish this.  I will see when the cross module arrives in a week or two.
Gail in NM


----------



## Sshire (Sep 4, 2013)

Gail
Sounds like its going to work well for you. 
Not sure if this would interfere with the projection, but a small disk of Lexan or other "bulletproof" material CA glued to the front should protect the laser.
Keep us posted on the result. Pictures!

Best,
Stan


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 4, 2013)

I will post photos when I get and install the new laser in about 2 weeks.
Gail in NM


----------

